# Help! Ghost face repair



## Braden Horror Haunt Productions (Jul 22, 2013)

I bought ghostface by gemmy at spirits 2 years ago 50% off and I have had some problems with him. His head does not turn side to side and makes a buzzing noise. Also, I turned him on earlier today and the phone has a problem, the try me clicker button won't work, but in phone censor mode, the phone rings when people walk bye and when you pick it up ghostface activates. People! Can you tell me how to fix him or what is wrong with him.


----------



## Braden Horror Haunt Productions (Jul 22, 2013)

people help me!


----------

